# What is your Bedtime Routine?



## iohanella (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi guys.. what do you do before you go to bed?.. what are your skincare routine?..


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 21, 2014)

Every night I do these following things... Have a shower Use a series of facial clensers Wash my hair Get out and pluck my eyebrows Put cream on Deoderant gets put on Then, I put cream on my body especially my feet. And then bed.  Simple.


----------



## cocogiuli (Mar 21, 2014)

I remove make-up face using a vegetal oil (usually soja or jojoba oil) and use a cleanser for sensitive skin.
Then put a skin toner on (two days a week I use the facial sauna before do that) and apply my favourite cream.

Bye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalila (Mar 30, 2014)

1. Remove eye makeup if any

2. Clean with Earth Science ACE cream cleanser

3. Clean a second time

4. Tone with Alaffia Everyday Coconut toner

5. apply eye creme

6. apply Clarins double serum

7. Apply moisturizer


----------



## Prettologist (Mar 31, 2014)

1) remove my makeup using olive oil. 2) cleanse my face with first aid beauty red clay cleanser (new just started using it). 3) use the seaweed toner from the body shop. 4) apply vichy liftactive serum 10. 5) moisturize using first aid beauty daily face cream (new just started using it)


----------



## davie (Mar 31, 2014)

1. remove my makeup with Neutrogena soap

2.  St. Ives Scrub (like 2 or 3 times a week)

3.  Ain't Misbehavin acne cleanser

4.  Olay complete moisturizer

5.  Nivea chapstick on my lips

I have no idea if this is the best routine for me or not.... or am I ruining my skin....?


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Mar 31, 2014)

I use Burt's Bees citrus scrub, moisturize my face with argon oil then I use Burt's Bees eye cream for my dark circles.


----------



## Emily Kristina (Apr 2, 2014)

Well good question! It is very important to follow good skin care routine to get clearer face. My skin care routine is as follows:

1. I remove my make-up with Loreal make-up remover.

2. Then I wash my face with mild cleanser. on't forget to wash your face twice a day if you want glowing skin.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 2, 2014)

Remove Make Up - Burt's Bees Sensitive Skin Wipe

Wash - Burt's Bees Ance Wash if I have a break out or Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk

Tone - Liz Earle Skin Tonic

Serum - Revive from the Nina Garcia box, Jurlique from Pop Sugar when that runs out, something from Michael Todd usually

Eye Cream - Michael Todd Intensive Eye Cream

Moisturize - Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer


----------



## deasiajohnathan (Apr 4, 2014)

1- Remove makeup.
2- cleanse my face.
3- Wash my hair.
4- Put cream on.
5- Apply moisturizer.

&lt;3


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 4, 2014)

1:  Remove eye makeup (usually a 2 stage, but sometimes Ko Gen Do cleansing water or Klorane cornflower)

 2:  Use oil or cream cleanser to remove face makeup (I have a bunch of samples, or use Dermalogica PreCleanse or Liz Earle)

 3:  Wash face 2 more times (Again, I mostly use up samples, but have Philosophy Purity Made Simple and Suki Exfoliator as staples)

 4:  Spray toner (SheaTerra Moroccan Rose at present)

 5:  Apply PTR Laser Free eye and face serums

 6:  Apply night cream to face &amp; neck (more sampes -- using Skyn Iceland at the moment); sometimes another eye cream, too

 7:  Apply lotion to feet, put on socks and wash hands (I just use whatever body lotion is around -- currently Yes! to Carrots)

 8:  Put SpaRitual hand serum on back of hands (to avoid Madonna's scary hands)

 9:  Cuticle oil or Cream (varies -- sometimes SolarOil, OPI AvoPlex, sometimes CND Cuticle Eraser)

10: Hand cream (I really like Mirenesse PowerLift -- it smells like oranges!)

Then I'm tired and go to bed!

Being old = a LOT of maintenance!  But I'm 47, have almost no wrinkles and people think I'm in my mid-30s.  Apparently, all this effort pays off.

Having said that, washing my face 3 times at night has really made a difference in the texture of my skin.  I count Step #2 as my first wash, since I use water to get the oil or cream off.  Shout out to @Tiffany27la for this suggestion.  She's an esthetician, and strongly recommends it.  A lot of people with acne have been helped by this trick.  Tiffany is awesome -- she even started a thread where she will answer your skincare questions:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139566/skincare-helpppp/0_100


----------



## kittypayne13 (Apr 10, 2014)

> 1. remove my makeup with Neutrogena soap 2.Â  St. Ives Scrub (like 2 or 3 times a week) 3.Â  Ain't Misbehavin acne cleanser 4.Â  Olay complete moisturizer 5.Â  Nivea chapstick on my lips I have no idea if this is the best routine for me or not.... or am I ruining my skin....?


 I used to love that scrub but I used it every morning an then after so much use it made me break out soo bad an my face got really irritated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SofiaGambino (Apr 10, 2014)

1 Shower

2 Wash my face

3 Tan

4 Mix random smelling lotions for a new smell (tonight was strawberry coconut)

5 drink half a cup of yellow root tea

6 brush teeth

7 read


----------



## jolive213 (Aug 2, 2014)

I drink half glass of water...


----------



## emilycarter (Aug 5, 2014)

1- shower

2- cleanse my face

3- brushe my teeth

3- apply eye creme

4- Put cream on my hair
5- apply moisturizer

6- drink half glass of water

7- read


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's my routine, I hope it helps!

(Background info: I'm female, fair-complected, combination skin (oily and dry areas) prone to acne, and am 29 years old, so am starting to battle my first wrinkles, hyperpigmentation/melasma, loss of volume.)

PM:

1. Use balm cleanser (REN purity rose centriflora cleansing balm) to remove all eye makeup. Use on dry skin, then wet face to emulsify. Wipe off gently with cotton washcloth. Get in on the eye area gently with a clean area of the washcloth to remove mascara and eyeliner.

&lt;Floss and Brush Teeth here&gt;

2. Use a gentle milky cleanser (Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Cleanser) with hands and then rinse off in tepid water. Pat dry with clean towel. All over face and neck.

3. Apply hydrating toner (Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Toner) with cotton round or in a spray bottle.  Take it all over face, neck, decollete.

4. Apply chemical exfoliant (Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting 2% BHA liquid) with cotton round. Take it all over face, under eyes and where crow's feet are/will appear, neck, and decollete.

5. Apply treatment serum (in my case, a retinol and antioxidant serum-- Dr. Dennis Gross Ferulic + Retinol Brightening Solution). Apply 5 drops to fingers, and tap into face, under eye areas, neck, and any leftover on decollete.

6. After that dries somewhat, apply eye cream (if you want- not necessary), and then acne treatment. (Acne.org treatment - a 2.5% benzoyl peroxide gel).

7. After that dries, apply moisturizer (Acne.org moisturizer) and lip balm.

8. If your skin needs a dose of extra moisture, you can add a facial oil here. I would use either 100% organic rosehip oil, 100% argan oil, 100% jojoba oil, or any other facial oil, such as Tarte's maracuja oil.

When I shower at night (I change up between showering at night and in the am) I first wash my hair with shampoo (dermorganic) and conditioner (shea moisture). Then, I wash my body with a loofa and some creamy, calming body wash (shea moisture's african black soap body wash) and finally I wash my face in the shower last so I wash off any traces of shampoo or conditioner. But you're technically supposed to wash your face only in the skin and not let the shower water get on your face because of the heat. Then I pat dry and sometimes apply a few drops of argan oil to the ends of my hair, and usually apply an AHA body lotion (but not if I've just shaved, as that hurts like heck!) The one I use is Paula's Choice AHA Body lotion.

I forgot to say that when I get in bed, I apply a thick lotion to my hand and feet and sometimes put on cotton socks and gloves after applying, and then I go to sleep!

That's all.

Yeah... and when I get my prescription retinoid, it's going to get a lot more complicated. YIKES!!!!


----------



## saycrackagain (Aug 6, 2014)

Wash my face with Purity Made Simple (double wash if necessary for makeup). Slather on some eye cream and then cover my face and neck with whichever overnight mask seems most beneficial that night (lately it's been PTR's pumpkin enzyme mask). At some point brush my teeth! Slather on lip balm and put lotion on my hands, knees and elbows. Then bedtime!


----------



## pandabear99 (Aug 6, 2014)

1) remove make up with evoo (extra virgin olive oil)

2) wash face with Humble + Lavi's rosehip seed cleanser

3) pat dry face

4) use origins toner lotion to get rid of whatevers left on my face

5) moisturize with origins cream

6) dab argan oil on dry spots

then sleep like a little baby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jolive213 (Aug 15, 2014)

pandabear99 said:


> then sleep like a little baby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Little baby usually wake up many time in a night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffy (Aug 19, 2014)

I clean my face with Nivea face wash, then take a show and wash my hair, put lotion on, put Nivea face cream on and go to sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 19, 2014)

Cant get over @@Tiffy 's gif up there it's hilarious

At night I do showers because I have to, in the morning I have too much to do and I'm too tired to do it all half the time.

While waiting for the shower to get warm I brush my teeth, floss, and mouthwash! SOO important! I also whiten my teeth every month or so, it's a 5 minute-20 minute bleach process so I put the mouthgard and the whitening gel in my mouth while in the shower every month or so.

Then I put conditioner in my hair and let it sit while I put a cleanser on(I collect trial sizes and sample packets for acne, never found one I really adored so until I do it's always a different one) and also let it sit while I use a pumice stone on my feet, then shave all over. I use Olay shaving cream or a Aussie conditioning miracle mask right now, as well as tend skin gel on certain spots that get razor rash easy. My favorite shaving cream is EOS vanilla though, but I couldn't find it this time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My razor is Gillette, a mans pro-glide series or something?

Anyway, I rinse my whole body off, as well as my face and hair (did I mention the conditioner I use is John Frida's go-blonder?) and put in my shampoo, which is also the same brand and same line. I let that sit as well while I wash my body and put my lip mask on. My lip mask is homemade, 10 drops of olive oil, 1 tablespoon of raw honey, 1 table spoon of brown sugar, 2 teaspoons of cinnamon, and 6 almonds grinded in a cheese grinder (on the smallest grind) and put in a container. I scrub it around a few seconds then let it sit. For my shoulders, chest, and back, I use something with salicylic acid for acne. My acne is not terrible, but it's definitely not nonexistent either. Then I use a regular soap and luffa on the rest of my body really scrubbing to exfoliate my eczema and get that chicken skin to go away. 

After everything is rinsed I get out and towel dry my body, I take an old tee shirt and wrap my short bleach-blonde hair. (Tee shirts are a lot less absorbent and won't rough up the cuticle of your hair) and go to my room to finish off my beauty routine. I spray my shoulders, back, and chest with a mix of half body splash (currently mine is Bath and Body works Warm Brown Sugar or something of that sort) and half toner (Loreal's toner, not sure which. It's pink and supposed to be hydrating) I make sure it's even on these areas, the alcohol in the body splash isn't too harsh that it dries my sensitive skin out but it does take care of my acne. Then I apply body lotion or a Lush message bar all over my body, as well as stretch mark cream to the areas that need it. Under-eye cream, lip balm, and a face lotion all get applied as well as a light layer of nail-growth cuticle treatment. I wait for it to dry with light Pj's on before stretching out and spraying a light amount of leave in conditioner in my hair before heading to bed.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 19, 2014)

I feel super lazy now!  I just brush my teeth, toss on some lip balm, and if I remember, use a cleansing wipe and smear on some night mask.


----------



## Esthylove (Aug 19, 2014)

davie said:


> 1. remove my makeup with Neutrogena soap
> 
> 2.  St. Ives Scrub (like 2 or 3 times a week)
> 
> ...


St Ives scrub is way too abrasive for the face. It makes tiny tears all over the skin rather than gently buffing away dead skin cells. I'd use it as a hand and/or foot scrub!


----------



## kittybooboo (Aug 20, 2014)

Dayum @ you're disciplined!!

I remove my makeup with castor oil and sunflower seed oil, then apply a rose water/witch hazel toner, and then night cream.

I keep Burt's Bees Lemon Butter cuticle cream, some chapstick, and a homeopathic "dream enhancing" detox spray (lol, wut?) in my nightstand, and sometimes I even make a cup of tea, if I'm feeling fancy... but the entire routine is subject to how lazy I am on a given night lol.


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 20, 2014)

kittybooboo said:


> Dayum @ you're disciplined!!
> 
> I remove my makeup with castor oil and sunflower seed oil, then apply a rose water/witch hazel toner, and then night cream.
> 
> I keep Burt's Bees Lemon Butter cuticle cream, some chapstick, and a homeopathic "dream enhancing" detox spray (lol, wut?) in my nightstand, and sometimes I even make a cup of tea, if I'm feeling fancy... but the entire routine is subject to how lazy I am on a given night lol.


I'm a makeup artist! Haha, it's actually a new routine, I change every season depending on how I feel my skin is doing. But I love everything beauty, my job and my hobby! Even though I'm young maintaining good skincare and haircare habits are important! That being said, it is no help on my water bill!


----------



## Esthylove (Aug 20, 2014)

I will say this until I'm blue in the face. St Ives apricot scrub is way too abrasive for your face, you're doing more damage than good to your skin!

1. Brush my teeth

2. Wash my face twice

3. Apply toner

4. Apply moisturizer ( got a new hydrating spray in my BB so I've been trying that too)

5. Get into bed and glob on chapstick and lotion on my feet.

When I get botox I use Neutrogena grapefruit wipes to take off my make up and just moisturize since it hurts my neck to hold up my head for that long. ( I feel like a baby for 2 weeks)


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 21, 2014)

I was going to say a glass of red wine lol

I'm still working on mine, but generally, remove any makeup with cleansing cloths and rinse my face, moisturize, apply chapstick, etc.


----------



## Victoria_Gaumer (Aug 21, 2014)

I don,t think in this world anyone have routine of bedtime.


----------



## Esthylove (Aug 21, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> I was going to say a glass of red wine lol
> 
> I'm still working on mine, but generally, remove any makeup with cleansing cloths and rinse my face, moisturize, apply chapstick, etc.


I feel lazy when I use them, but they're just so damn handy! And fast!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 21, 2014)

1.Remove makeup with either Klorane makeup remover or  extra virgin  organic coconut oil.

2.Wash with Cetaphil cleanser.

3.Brush teeth.

**4.Apply Dr Jart's Ceramidin cream or lotion depending on how dry my skin is that day.

5.Take my night meds

6.Read Kindle until it falls on my face.

**Various additional  products from Paula's Choice as needed or as remembered


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 21, 2014)

Esthylove said:


> I feel lazy when I use them, but they're just so damn handy! And fast!


Oh the cleansing cloths?  I love them!  I even got some that are infused with aloe, cucumber, and green tea lol


----------



## Esthylove (Aug 21, 2014)

CaseyR said:


> Oh the cleansing cloths?  I love them!  I even got some that are infused with aloe, cucumber, and green tea lol


I have the nutrogena grapefruit ones. My husband always complains of the smell though since its strong.


----------



## AriesCosme (Aug 22, 2014)

I have dry skin. I cleanse, tone, and use night cream every night and use mask 2-3 times a week. Recently I bought Lancome lotion and night cream from Cosmego and find them surprisingly moisturized!!


----------



## surbhi12 (Sep 3, 2014)

From years, I am using organic raw coconut oil to remove mascara and eye make-up. Then I gently wash my face with mild cleanser and put on daily moisturizer.


----------



## HeleneAmen (Sep 4, 2014)

Before going to bed I like to remove my makeup by washing my cloth by a mild facewash. After washing face I like to apply any night cream of quality product or like to apply moisturizer to hydrate my skin and at last I drink one glass of water to keep fresh my skin.


----------



## jolive213 (Sep 22, 2014)

Now days I am using turmeric every night. I mix it with curd and mix some honey too. I use it as face mask and remove after 20 minutes. 

It help me to have soft and glowing skin.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 22, 2014)

Current skincare routine is generally this.

1 remove makeup with oil cleanser

2 facial cleanser

3 (sometimes a mask, scrub, peel, physical exfoliator/sponge)

4 BHA liquid

5 (sometimes antioxident serum or retinoid moisturizer or retinoid treatment)

6 (sometimes other moisturizer or night cream)

7 gobs of lip balm


----------



## jolive213 (Sep 23, 2014)

@@TooMuchElectric Your profile picture is awesome...


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 23, 2014)

jolive213 said:


> @@TooMuchElectric Your profile picture is awesome...


Thanks! I should probably update it (it's from about four years ago), but I just like the photo so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nt-3800 (Sep 23, 2014)

I remove my makeup with baby oil or coconut oil, works like a charm. Lately I've been using a gentle cleanser - Neutrogena, using a Kiehl's toner, if I have blemishes I use tea tree oil, then I use a night oil! I also use One Love Organics eye cream to eliminate bags. In the morning my skin looks soft and regenerated.

Learned so much, especially the application of products and what not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jolive213 (Sep 24, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Thanks! I should probably update it (it's from about four years ago), but I just like the photo so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Four year old... really long time... but it is too good :luv:


----------



## TheMadawin (Sep 24, 2014)

1. Use a makeup remover cloth to remove my makeup. Just cleansing does not remove all of my makeup, and I hate going to bed feeling like I didn't get it all out of my skin!

2. Use the Mary Kay Cleansing brush and Paula's Choice Clear Acne Cleanser (LOVE LOVE LOVE!)

3. Moisturize with Nivea Soft 

4. Use Mary Kay Timewise Eye Cream

5. Get into my PJ's

6. Turn the lights off and surf through every single social media app on my phone until I run out of new content lol


----------



## gc.carol (Sep 26, 2014)

No makeup: Wash face (I have a water filter) + Argan oil + Facial massage (lately focused on drainage)

Makeup: Remove makeup with olive oil or gentle remover + Above


----------



## jolive213 (Sep 28, 2014)

gc.carol said:


> No makeup: Wash face (I have a water filter) + Argan oil + Facial massage (lately focused on drainage)
> 
> Makeup: Remove makeup with olive oil or gentle remover + Above


I don't wear makeup so step 1 is good for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candes (Sep 28, 2014)

My face skin is like the skin on my belly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Ps, I am 51..

This one part makes my skin look better alone in just one night....

In this order...

Wash face and dry

Apply Obage Vit C serum first

Apply Tretinoin gel 0.01%

But I also add this many nights:

apply Hyaluronic acid next

apply face cream or night mask cream

Oh this is for more than just your face.  Well, ditto for my upper chest and some hand cream and some long lasting lip balm.


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 6, 2014)

candes said:


> My face skin is like the skin on my belly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Ps, I am 51..
> 
> This one part makes my skin look better alone in just one night....
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you Candes.   I am 60+ and follow a very simple routine. 

1. Cleanser

2. Toner

3. Moisturizing day cream (which has an SPF-15 rating, and contains Hyaluronic Acid &amp; Shea Butter)

and at night

1. Cleanser

2. Toner

3. Intense night repair cream with advanced Hyaluronic Acid, Collagen &amp; Shea Butter_._

and because I am lazy I purchased my products from MonsiaSkincare.com

My skin is tight and I have just a few lines around the eyes, I do not wear any foundation or powder at all and my daughter thinks I have better skin than she does.


----------



## realtalk (Oct 13, 2014)

Ooooh the night time is the right time... =) I am a clean freak so a shower is usually a must for me, cleanse my face with unfortunately at the moment is a combo of oatmeal and honey. Exfoliates and cleanses at the same time but cumbersome to make at times.

And then i apply my night cream, when we rest is when our skin does its regenerating so i'm very conscious about what i let sit on my face for 8 or 9 hours....


----------



## SassyPeach (Oct 27, 2014)

Remove Make Up – Neutrogena Make Up Remover Cleansing Cloths (currently)
Cleanse – Bioderma (always)
Brush Teeth
Tone – Caudalie Beauty Elixir (currently)
Serum – First Aid Beauty Anti-Redness Serum (currently)
Moisturize – Josie Maran Argan Oil or Tarte Maracuja Oil (currently)
Eye Cream – Kiehl’s Creamy Eye Treatment (currently)
Lip Balm – Nivea Lip Butter (currently)
Hand Cream – Eucerin Intensive Hand Crème (currently)
I switch up products every 2 weeks or so (some products I use continuously until they're gone) Twice a week I use a face mask depending on how my skin is feeling in addition to my skin care routine


----------



## trucchi93 (Nov 8, 2014)

I start with cleasing foam to wash my face, then I get toner to balance the pH in my skin and take some tea gel to moisturize and cream finally!


----------



## cupcakemonster (Nov 30, 2014)

Currently, it's all about oils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For face:

Wash face

Apply rose water

Apply azaleic acid

Apple rosehip seed oil and carrot seed oil

For hair:

Apply rosemary oil, nettle oil, and castor oil to roots

Briefly massage for 30 seconds

For body:

Apply self-made body butter of coconut oil and cocoa butter (smells sooooo good)

Whole thing takes, like, 10 minutes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tony Lee (Dec 2, 2014)

As a professional beauty advisor, this is the routine I recommend my clients practice:

Day time: 

Cleanser – Toner- Lotions - Eye Regions - Essence /Serum- Emulsion/Gel - Cream - Cover Up -  UV Protection - BB Cream - Foundation

Night time:

Make Up Remover - Cleanser - Wash - Essence/Serum - Emulsion - Cream


----------



## reyro (Dec 2, 2014)

Simple routine!

Wash face......

Apply NeriumAD...........

Wake up with amazing feeling and looking skin!


----------



## Youri L Chung (Dec 4, 2014)

[combination skin/ 26/ mainly concerned with uneven skin tone] 

I put a lot of emphasis on *cleansing, *because I think it's the most essential step for maintaining great skin. 

Luckily, I stopped breaking out after the teen years, but i'm still very concerned about preventing trouble/ breakouts- hence heavy emphasis on cleansing, not putting on much makeup on my skin.

And these days I'm converting to and starting to change all my skincare products to _natural_ products. Since I feel more and more iffy about putting on chemical packed products on my face everyday.  

1. *Powder cleanser* (Dr.Oracle): this is my recent discovery. Since I have combination skin, I need something that does thorough cleansing (and exfoliation/ peel 3 times a week), but also that doesn't make my skin feel tight afterwards. This one can be used as an exfoliator if I adjust the amount of water, so this is perfect for me. 

2. *Rose mist toner* (Fresh): I first wipe my face with the toner on a cotton pad to clear any residue that might be left on skin. Then I spray the toner on my face as a mist to get that instant hydration.

3. *Essence* (SK-II): this essence is their star product with multiple benefits. Not sure if I see improvement on all that but I've been using SK-II for years now. Although I'm gradually switching most of my basic skincare with others to mix-and-match, I just kept this one in. 

4. *Rose Anti-blemish Serm* (ISOI): This one is for dark spots on my face (acne scars, freckles, etc.) It's goes on really smoothly and cleanly on my face (I don't like heavyweight/ sticky feel on my face with any products). 

And I think I do see those dark spots lightening up on my face.

5. *Tea Tree 80 Cream* (Lee Ji Ham): I recently switched to this one from Clinique moisture surge, to have something more natural and with brightening effect. It's so lightweight and my skin feels really hydrated and soothed. I love the tea tree smell. 

***For Special care:

- *Peony Brightening Mask* (Fresh): also a new addition, but so far I love it. It's a sleeping mask, so I put it on as my last step, like twice a week. Love the flowery smell, and my skin looks brightened up in the morning.

- *Tea tree 90 Essence* (Lee Ji Ham): for those concerned with those big, red breakouts/ acne. I HIGHLY RECOMMEND this one. I sometimes get those hormonal/ stress-related breakouts on my chin. And when I put on this essence on those red, irritated breakouts, the redness fades dramatically the next day. The size of the pimple also reduces. It really treats and soothes those breakouts within a week for me.


----------



## DANACHOI (Dec 5, 2014)

day time / Dr.Oracle powder cleanser   : in morning I like to lightly cleansing. dr.oracle is korea                                                                  brand. 

                                                                powder cleanser no add formula in phenoxyethanol,                                                                     talk, animal ingredients, etc,

                biotherm toner - wet a cotton pad, and wipe skin to clean.

                bobbi brown hydrating eye cream - cover to around dry eye. not heavy texture and                                                                          not light. 

                                                                        middle mosit texture maybe? 

                tea tree 80 cream (leejiham) - light weight , grips the makeup very well.

at night time / whamisa organic flowers cleansing oil - remove face,eye,lip make up, rolling face                                                                                      like massage.

              Dr.oracle powder cleanser - double cleansing important to me.

                                                           it's completely removes residue on the skin. 

              biotherm toner - wet a cotton pad, remove skin. I think last cleanser.

              leejiham vita propolis ampoule - like honey texture, it feels like applying nutrition on                                                                      the entire face.

              tea tree 80 cream (leejiham) - light weight 

              bobbi brown hydrating eye cream 

 and deep sleep zzzz


----------



## greendaisy (Dec 6, 2014)

On shower nights, I take a complete shower before I go to bed, wash hair, full on facial cleanse (clairisonic and biore charcoal cleanser), conditioner, shaving, etc.Then I moisturize my face, brush my teeth, and then apply lotion to my body. 

On non-shower nights it goes:

- Take Off Eye Makeup (currently using the Body Shop's Gentle Eye Makeup Remover or the E.L.F eye makeup removing pads)

- Wash face with Julep Bare Faced Cleansing Oil (very gentle, but very effective)

- Brush Teeth

- Moisturize (whatever sample I have on hand, currently favoring Clinique's Moisture Surge)

- Lip Balm (Lypsyl)

- Optional (as needed) cuticle oil, Proactiv Refining mask for my zits, hand cream, body lotion

I am looking for a good eye cream though so if anyone has recs that would be great.


----------



## Hanna Folksmen (Dec 20, 2014)

Nivea face wash both in the mornings and at night every other day. I also use tru visage occasionally (read the tru visage &amp; pur essance review here) and couldn't be happier with the results. 

Moisturizers and anti aging creams are my go to source. I also use vaseline occasionally during "dry skin seasons" (winters)


----------



## kath.y (Dec 22, 2014)

brush teeth then wash face with daily cleanser, follow by toner, moisturiser, cream. Of course if makeup, remember to remove the makeup before any daily skincare routine.

Cheers.


----------



## mariechin1234 (Dec 31, 2014)

use facial wash, put some creams and moisturizer


----------



## collegebeautybuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Usually I brush my teeth first, that way I can do all of my skincare at once. I treat my skin as I see it, since I believe that your skin is always changing, so my routine is a little flexible.

1) Use *waterproof eye makeup remover* if I'm wearing waterproof eyeliner/mascara. Right now I'm using the generic CVS version of the Neutrogena one. 

2) *Wash face *with Philosophy Purity and Clarisonic Mia 2 (which gets rid of any other makeup if I'm wearing any). The Philosphy is a 3-in-1 product that removes makeup, cleanses, and tones, so I don't have to use a separate toner, which is nice. Lately I've been alternating every other day with a washcloth instead, so I don't go too rough on my skin. 

3) *Eye cream*. Whatever I have on hand, I'm not picky. Right now it's a sample of Caudalie's Permier Cru. 

4) *BHA exfoliant or serum.* (it depends how my skin is feeling). My favorite BHA is Paula's Choice's 2% BHA Liquid and right now the serum I'm using is from my Modere box. 

5) *Night cream.* The one I'm using right now actually has AHAs so I've been skipping the BHA exfoliant until I use it up. If I'm feeling particularly dry (like right now, being winter and all) I'll add a drop or two of Josie Maran's Argan Oil into the mix. 

If I'm going to bed right after, I'll apply some lip balm (right now it's Egyptian Magic),  Desitin to the corners of my mouth (I know it's weird, but my dermatologist recommended it because my lips kept cracking!), hand cream (right now it's Perlier's White Almond Body Butter), and if I'm not rubbing hand cream into my cuticles, then I'll use the Egyptian Magic for that, too. 

I love having a nighttime routine. It's very therapeutic.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 11, 2015)

On a good night lmaoooo:
-remove eye makeup if wearing any 

-cleanse skin

-cleanse again (my cleanser is gentle so I don't feel bad)

-night cream

-sleep zzz 

Most nights lmaoo: 

pass out face down as soon as I hit the bed, no cleansing, no makeup removing. 

IT's terrible, I know, but It's so hard for me to get into the habit. Especially since I'm usually working night shifts now and I'm just exhausted when I get home

but

NO EXCUSES !


----------



## MelissaLara (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh i love these types of questions! 

1st) Take off my makeup which a Simple skincare wipe 

2nd) Wash my face with the Sesderma soap free face wash for acne skin x 2 (I like to make sure it's completely clean) 

3rd) Body Shop Tea Tree toner

4th) Silver serum 

5th) Apply the Sesderma Retises cream 

Sometimes i'll do a deep cleansing after i've watched my face, depends on how my skin is doing! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## devriesmakeup (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello beautiful this is team sweet and beautiful pls follow us on our Facebook page for amazing skin care routine's makeup brands and tutorials for all the goddess's out there https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=838471336212313


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Jan 15, 2015)

I usually remove my make up, avoiding any make up removing wipes and going for cotton wool and actual remover as I am paranoid I am irritating the skin around my eyes with all the tugging!

I splash warm water over my face, then cleanse with at the moment Temple Spa's Dual Act, though I use the In The Begginning deep cleanse now and then as my skin can get quite dry (http://www.templespa.com/cleansers)

Then I rinse my face with cold water (I am not quite sure why but it has really cleared my skin up!)

Then I tone with Toning Essence (again, Temple Spa, can you tell there was a theme in my Christmas presents!) and moisturise with Repose which is an aromatherapy skin and smells amazing, though I don't use this during the day. http://www.templespa.com/skin-care/day-night-moisturisers/repose

If I have any blemishes then I use a drop of lavender or tea tree on them overnight too.

I am very interested to see a lot of people using natural oils to take make up off, do they work as well as cosmetic removers?

Nat xo


----------



## ZheRooH (Jan 16, 2015)

1) Remove make up with Camomile oil cleanser and eye make up remover.

2) Wash face/neck with Ducray Keracnyl

3) Use toner and make sure all make up is removed

4) Apply eye cream

5) Moisturizer = Effeclar H from La Roch Possay / Epiduo gel (every 2 days) for acne


----------

